# Sinceramente dispiaciuto



## sguclu

hi guys 

i need an urgent translation of this sentence. Could you please help me? 
Thanks in advance


sinceramente dispiaciuto, mi valgo comunque volentieri della circostanza per inviare sin d'ora a Lei ai rappresentanti dell'arte e della cultura del Suo Paese che converranno a Venezia per l'occasione il mio piu caldo benvenuto e l'augurio del miglior soggiorno.


----------



## Manuel_M

sguclu said:
			
		

> sinceramente dispiaciuto, mi valgo comunque volentieri della circostanza per inviare sin d'ora a Lei ai rappresentanti dell'arte e della cultura del Suo Paese che converranno a Venezia per l'occasione il mio piu caldo benvenuto e l'augurio del miglior soggiorno.


 
I am sincerely sorry; however, as from now, I willingly take this opportunity to extend to you and your country's representatives who will be gathering in Venice for the occasion a very warm welcome and my wishes for an excelllent stay.


----------



## Manuel_M

On second thoughts: mi valgo comunque volentieri  could be better rendered as: _however, I willingly avail myself of the opportunity_ a minor change which however is slightly more literally faithful to the original.


----------



## DDT

sguclu said:
			
		

> hi guys
> 
> i need an urgent translation of this sentence. Could you please help me?
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> sinceramente dispiaciuto, mi valgo comunque volentieri della circostanza per inviare sin d'ora a Lei ai rappresentanti dell'arte e della cultura del Suo Paese che converranno a Venezia per l'occasione il mio piu caldo benvenuto e l'augurio del miglior soggiorno.



Is that somehow related to the Venice Biennale?

DDT


----------



## sguclu

Manuel_M, i really thank you for your kind help. Because of the longness of the sentence it was difficult for me to translate it. I understood the subject just alittle bit, but i couldn't organize the sentence in English. Thanks again.


And Dear DDT 
I don't have enough information. İ just have this sentence. I think so,too.

Arrivederci a todos!


----------



## cecil

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> On second thoughts: mi valgo comunque volentieri could be better rendered as: _however, I willingly avail myself of the opportunity_ a minor change which however is slightly more literally faithful to the original.


 
Manuel,

Actually, I think the expression we would use here in the US would be more like "however, I gladly take this opportunity/occasion to..."  I've never heard "willingly" used in this construction.

cecil


----------



## Manuel_M

Cecil.

Now you've pointed it out, I agree _gladly_ would be the correct translation.


----------



## maraki

"Sin d' ora" = "as from now" ? 

Quite difficult indeed!


----------



## Manuel_M

unless someone can think of a better way to render it....

Manuel


----------



## cecil

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> unless someone can think of a better way to render it....
> 
> Manuel


 
Manuel and Maraki,

I think "as for now" or "at present" might work. In this case, I think it probable that we would simply not translate "sin d'ora" because "I glady take this occasion to" implies the present moment.

cecil


----------



## Manuel_M

I would agree that leaving 'sin d'ora' out might work. On the other hand _as for now _ does NOT mean 'sin d'ora', by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## cecil

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> I would agree that leaving 'sin d'ora' out might work. On the other hand _as for now _does NOT mean 'sin d'ora', by any stretch of the imagination.


 
How about "as OF now"?  Or better still, tell me what "sin d'ora" does mean?

cecil


----------



## Manuel_M

as FROM now.


----------



## cecil

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> as FROM now.


 
Manuel,

Not possible. "As from now" is meaningless in English.

cecil


----------



## Silvia

Sin d'ora = già adesso, da subito


----------



## Manuel_M

perhaps one could consider leaving out 'sin d'ora' and substituting *seize* for 'take': _I would like to seize the opportunity etc. _.'Seize' gives me a sense of quickness, immediacy if you want, which transmits the sense of doing something earlier than it normally would be.

Does this make sense?


----------



## cecil

Silvia said:
			
		

> Sin d'ora = già adesso, da subito


 
Silvia,

Could you translate "già adesso" and "da subito"?

cecil


----------



## cecil

>>one could consider leaving out 'sin d'ora' and substituting seize for 'take': I would like to seize the opportunity etc.

Manuel,

I don't really understand what "sin d'ora" is doing in the original sentence. Some dictionaries render it as "as of now," but that phrase is awkward here. Maybe we could say, "Right now, let me take this opportunity to..."  Seize works, but sounds a little aggressive in this context. 

cecil


----------



## Manuel_M

I think I may have got it....

'sin d'ora' in this context = even at this early stage.


----------



## cecil

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> I think I may have got it....
> 
> 'sin d'ora' in this context = even at this early stage.


 
So give us the whole sentence so we can "feel" the words in place.

You aren't discouraged easily, are you?   

cecil


----------



## lsp

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> as FROM now.


From this moment...

We seem to be starting in the middle of another thought that has causes regret. This remains very unclear. 

I am sincerely sorry; however, please allow me to take this opportunity to extend to you and your countrymen from the Arts and Cultural Affairs who are convening in Venice for the occasion, a very warm welcome from this moment, and my wishes for an excelllent stay

sinceramente dispiaciuto, mi valgo comunque volentieri della circostanza per inviare sin d'ora a Lei ai rappresentanti dell'arte e della cultura del Suo Paese che converranno a Venezia per l'occasione il mio piu caldo benvenuto e l'augurio del miglior soggiorno.


----------



## Manuel_M

sinceramente dispiaciuto, mi valgo comunque volentieri della circostanza per inviare sin d'ora a Lei ai rappresentanti dell'arte e della cultura del Suo Paese che converranno a Venezia per l'occasione il mio piu caldo benvenuto e l'augurio del miglior soggiorno.


*I am sincerely sorry; however, even at this early stage, I gladly avail myself of this opportunity to extend to you and your country's representatives who will be gathering in Venice for the occasion a very warm welcome and my wishes for an excelllent stay.*


----------



## sguclu

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> sinceramente dispiaciuto, mi valgo comunque volentieri della circostanza per inviare sin d'ora a Lei ai rappresentanti dell'arte e della cultura del Suo Paese che converranno a Venezia per l'occasione il mio piu caldo benvenuto e l'augurio del miglior soggiorno.
> 
> 
> *I am sincerely sorry; however, even at this early stage, I gladly avail myself of this opportunity to extend to you and your country's representatives who will be gathering in Venice for the occasion a very warm welcome and my wishes for an excelllent stay.*


 
Hey guys
I really thank y'all for your kind interest. But i want you to know that I've sent (away) the sentence. Actually, your efforts to find the exact phrases won't work any more for me-at least for the translation-. I learnt new phares and the equivalencias of the phrases. I don't want you to waste your time. But i don't mean they are all pointless. I'm sorry that my expressions are not so effective nor clear.

Your discussions are generally so benficial for me, -if they are not so detailed-

love u


----------



## Manuel_M

Sguclu,

We particapte in these fora for 2 raesons:
1. to give and receive help.
2. it's fun...and we love learning through the exchange of views.

So even though the original practical reason may no longer be there, we still argue away...

Manuel


----------



## maraki

Off discussion: I would like to say that I really enjoyed the discussion in this thread and learned a lot, both in EN and IT. Thanks, guys!


----------



## cecil

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> sinceramente dispiaciuto, mi valgo comunque volentieri della circostanza per inviare sin d'ora a Lei ai rappresentanti dell'arte e della cultura del Suo Paese che converranno a Venezia per l'occasione il mio piu caldo benvenuto e l'augurio del miglior soggiorno.
> 
> 
> *I am sincerely sorry; however, even at this early stage, I gladly avail myself of this opportunity to extend to you and your country's representatives who will be gathering in Venice for the occasion a very warm welcome and my wishes for an excelllent stay.*


 
   

cecil


----------



## sguclu

cecil said:
			
		

> cecil


 

i agree with u cecil translation of Manuel is soooo good!




*Sguclu,*

*We particapte in these fora for 2 raesons:*
*1. to give and receive help.*
*2. it's fun...and we love learning through the exchange of views.*

*So even though the original practical reason may no longer be there, we still argue away...*

*Manuel*


Manuel i am so glad to read this message. There is no problem for me to go on this discussion. i really appreciate your kindest interests and also your attentions. i just wanted to let u know...
Ciao!


----------



## Silvia

Manuel, I agree with you when you claim your right to go on asking and discussing and debating and such 

This thread could be digged up in two years or who knows!

That said, Italian in "formal" letters or language takes 5 words when just 2 or 3 are enough! Just take it as it is... Neolatin languages are like that, very articulated, unlike English for example. The guy there is simply saying I want to welcome you in advance, even if you're not here yet, but I'm looking forward to your arrival.


----------



## Manuel_M

Silvia,

You're obviously right re formal Italian. I find it quite fascinating to compare Italian formal speech and writing to English. A literal translation from Italian  would result in an very stilted and artificial form of English.

By the way it's *dug* not diigged.


----------



## Silvia

Thanks for the correction


----------

